# "COPS" on CAPE COD



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

WGBH National television did a ride along with my partner and I on one of our police boats for a program that they are doing. You can catch yours truly next Tuesday at 7PM :lol: (Eastern) 8PM ( :lol: Central) 

...Check it out...I'll be at work missing my television debut...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

DOH! class...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> ...Check it out...I'll be at work missing my television debut...


Ya!!!!!!!! Like you don't have five (5) people taping it for you, ya big HAM!
 :roll:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

LOL....sense the sarcasm...yes Dunny you can have my autograph...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks! Don't get mad at me though if I end up selling it on eBay... you never know, could be worth big bucks!!!

For now I'll just put it next to the photo of me and John Bunnell... :wl:


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

Who knows, with some of the prices you see on ebay, you might get $5.00. :lol:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

For those wondering about the topic that is going to make Rob famous:

Tuesday August 5, 2003

The Harvard Crimson and the ACLU sue Harvard University asking for police records. We talk with both sides. *Also, the debate over jet skis. Are they an environmental disaster or just innocent fun? *Greater Boston contributor Tom Moroney investigates.

7:00 PM WGBH 2
Rebroadcast 12:00 AM WGBH 44


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> WGBH National television did a ride along with my partner and I on one of our police boats for a program that they are doing. You can catch yours truly next Tuesday at 7PM :lol: (Eastern)...


I saw the program tonight, were you the operator or sidekick? Pretty good segment, I only wish they had a LARGE referee to shut that fat windbag attorney from Barnstable up, every time the jet ski salesman tried to say something he'd interupt and start with his blowhard act.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Nice job!! After watching the debate after your segment, I definitely want to cruise my SeaDoo 3-seater right through that idiot lawyer's fat mouth... :up: 

-Mike


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

tomahawk said:


> Nice job!! After watching the debate after your segment, I definitely want to cruise my SeaDoo 3-seater right through that idiot lawyer's fat mouth... :up:
> 
> -Mike


Yup, the guy was a real jackass. The moderator implied that the attorney was only making a stink because he has waterfront property and doesn't care for the noise, I think she was partially right.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Damn, I missed it! Is it going to be on again?


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah I have not seen it yet, my partner taped it for me though. Joe...I was the 'sidekick' because it was his shift and I was on overtime...  Figured we could let him drive. The attorney that you saw is a very good man, actually a former MSP trooper. I don't want to comment on the debate because we are already walking a fine line trying not to take sides. The bottom line is if they are breaking the law they get stopped, if not, then have world of fun. 8)


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Way to go Rob! Too bad you guys didn't get more airtime. It would have been far more inter sting to watch some of you enforcement methods to see how well containment is working.

The debate was kind of interesting. Without knowing anything about either party, but having a wealth of knowledge and experience in the marine industry, I will say that things were spinning like crazy on both sides of the debate. Many of the facts presented were only partial pictures, twisted, or just plain wrong.

The problem with PWC (and recreational boating in general, but PWC is at issue because of the huge growth in popularity) is EDUCATION. About 80% of the recreational boaters out there are NOT adequately educated (This is by my observations on inland and coastal waterways - the number is higher on lakes). Boats aren't like cars and the rule and common sense that applies to everything on land doesn't quite fit the marine environment. Too many people have the impression that by taking a Coast Guard Aux or Power Squadron course they somehow have learned enough to go buy a boat and do anything they want with it. Those classes barely give the basics. Becoming a safe and competent recreational boater involves more reading (I suggest that anyone who owns a boat should have a thorough understanding of the topics covered in "Chapmans: Piloting, Seamanship, and Small Boat Handling"). It also involves experience and observation. Before you try something new or different alone, it should be learned with someone experienced standing next to you to guide you through. It also involves knowing your own abilities and operating within the confines of those abilities. If you have never operated a vessel in 15 knots wind, a busy Sat afternoon in July is not the best time to try it - pick another day. If you have never operated at night and aren't familiar with lighting characteristics, perhaps you should bring someone knowledgeable along with you. Safe, knowledgeable, competent boaters know this, and know there limits. They don't know everything, but they know what they need to based on current and expected conditions that they will be boating in. If the conditions are beyond their knowledge and experience, they don't go boating. In the hands of a safe, knowledgeable, competent recreational boater, no vessel is "inherently dangerous", as the attorney stated is the case of PWCs. In regards to his statement: "they can do whatever they want 5 miles out," this would be considered unsafe. Anyone who decides to take a PWC five miles offshore is, in most circumstances, exercising poor judgment. Boaters SHOULD take it upon themselves to become safe, knowledgeable and competent. The alternative is mandatory training and licensing - maybe not a bad idea either!

In any event, I apologize for the tangent. Good job Rob, and keep it up down there!

- Capt. Eric ;-)


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> The attorney that you saw is a very good man, actually a former MSP trooper. I don't want to comment on the debate because we are already walking a fine line trying not to take sides. The bottom line is if they are breaking the law they get stopped, if not, then have world of fun. 8)


He may very well be a good guy, however I'm sticking to my guns on this one, he came off as a jerk. Every time the jet ski salesman tried to get a word in edgewise, he'd get interupted. The attorney did make mention that he's a retired Environmental cop. In no way am I sticking up for irresponsible PWC owners, just stating that the attorney didn't further his cause conducting himself the way he did.


----------

